# Has anyone played Okami HD on the wiiu? (should I get a wiiu?)



## Ably.Saucey (May 31, 2018)

I really want to play, Okami, (it's been announced for the switch but I don't forsee ever being able/willing to purchase a $300 switch) and the GC/wii/switch Zelda games, so I'm thinking about at sometime getting a wiiu since they're getting pretty cheap.

I've read that the wiiu had a 'reverse compatibility' so you can play Wii game discs, saved game data, and purchased WiiWare and Virtual Console games on your new Wii U console. Wii games cannot be controlled with the Wii U GamePad. Use your existing Wii controllers to play."

I have three questions.

1. When playing Okami, can you draw on the wii u screen or do you have to use the controls?

2. what's the difference between the wii us? (Basic, Deluxe etc) which one's the best?

3. If I buy a used one with a built in download (i.e Windwaker) can I download it again when I add my account?

Thanks!


----------



## JCnator (May 31, 2018)

1. You're forced to use Wii Remote to draw, since Okami is originally designed to work with a Wii. You can also use the controller's IR pointer towards your Wii U GamePad.

2. The only difference between Basic and Deluxe edition lies on the capacity of their internal storage. The former has 8GB, while the other is 32GB. If you're willing to use a USB Hard Drive that operates with either a Y-cable or AC adapter, you won't need to worry about that.

3. The Wind Waker bundle originally came with a download code for the game, so you can use it if you can find it and wasn't already redeemed.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (May 31, 2018)

All right, thank you!


----------



## matt (May 31, 2018)

I have a Wii U basic
Although it's a fantastic console, there isn't any more games coming out so unless you'd buy it just for the previously released games, you're better off with a Nintendo switch.
I've never played okami but I think it's coming to switch?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2018)

Honestly I wouldn't go for a Wii U at this point. It goes without saying that the Nintendo Switch has everything that the Wii U had and more. Besides, Nintendo is aiming to keep the Switch on the market for a long time so you'll be having many years of fun to come whereas with the Wii U it's already over...


----------



## JCnator (Jun 7, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't go for a Wii U at this point. It goes without saying that the Nintendo Switch has everything that the Wii U had and more. Besides, Nintendo is aiming to keep the Switch on the market for a long time so you'll be having many years of fun to come whereas with the Wii U it's already over...



There's not much arguing that if you're seeking after consoles exclusives, the Wii U certainly will disappoint you. The console is lacking those, and it'll continue shrinking as time goes on.
Though, there are still selling points worth considering, assuming that you aren't reading this post 5 years or so from now.


Generally inexpensive select NES, SNES to N64, GBA, DS, and Turbografx16 titles, if the Wii U eShop is still live
Some download-only exclusives, such as Affordable Space Adventures, again if the Wii U eShop is still live
Some of the same games released on other platforms afterwards are cheaper on Wii U, as long as you have one or can find one
Being able to play Wii disc titles through HDMI port right out of the box(only outputs up to 480p), again if you can own a Wii U


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Adding to JCnator’s points, there’s still a couple titles that are exclusive to the Wii U (I’m pretty sure), one big one being Xenoblade Chronicles X.

So if you beat the original Xenoblade Chronicles, and want to play X before you play the Switch one, I think you’ll need a Wii U actually (unless the Switch has backwards-compatibility to the Wii U, which I seriously doubt).


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> So if you beat the original Xenoblade Chronicles, and want to play X before you play the Switch one, I think you’ll need a Wii U actually (unless the Switch has backwards-compatibility to the Wii U, which I seriously doubt).



The Switch is not backwards compatible. It doesn't use discs like the Wii U, it uses cartridges.

It's sad to have a Nintendo console that isn't backwards compatible after the Wii and Wii U was, but I understand it.


----------

